# Help ... Fast!



## glam8babe (Jan 6, 2008)

Ive sorted out a last minute photoshoot which will take place on sunday 13th.. i havent been working out for a few weeks now and ive put on a couple of pounds from all the xmas food etc.

anyways i got a cross trainer for xmas and i havent used it yet [been too busy] and if i use it everyday till sunday will i tone up abit?

also does anyone know any great exercises which will tone up fast [especially arms, butt legs/thighs and stomach]

how long should i do them for etc? and if anyone else has other tips please share!  i wanna look my best for this  

thanks guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 becky x


----------



## tiramisu (Jan 6, 2008)

well, exercising every day until then wouldn't hurt (just don't go mad and then be all sore for a photo shoot!!) but I don't know how much it will do in a week... if anything, you've only gained an imperceptible amount of weight over the holidays and you're just sensitive to it b/c you personally are aware of it... it probably won't translate on camera.
That being said, the easiest body part to tone fast is your arms, so if that gives you incentive, do a lot of push ups (no girlie ones either, the real thing--LOL) and weight lifting/strength training (small weights are fine)... you'll see a fast difference.  I always work on my arms before a big night out because it's so easy to tone them up.

HTH! good luck... don't worry about it!


----------



## Hilly (Jan 6, 2008)

If you greatly reduce your sodium intake, you will lose a lot of water weight...but as soon as you go back to normal , it will come back on. This is only for a VERY temporary fix.


----------



## glam8babe (Jan 6, 2008)

thanks guys! ill deffo do weights and lots of push ups and lot of sit ups lol im cutting out all junk food and eating salads, fruit, veg and eating breakfast [ive skipped it these past few weeks]


----------



## Patricia (Jan 6, 2008)

drink lots of water and cut out salt and sugar (these two are evil) eat lots of fresh pineapple and kiwis if you can, they are yummy and help you detox fast


----------



## (:KrIsTy:) (Jan 7, 2008)

On youtube britney spears shows you what she does to get her stomach flat, here the link YouTube - Britney Spears Interview Ellen pt1   hope it helps


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jan 7, 2008)

I don't know if this trick actually works, but you can try (preferably before your photo shoot, just to see if it does work lol) but if you have any cellulite, you can spray hair spray on it (legs, butt...) and it will create illusion of smoother skin. It's a model trick I heard somewhere. lol


----------



## Girl about town (Jan 7, 2008)

drink tons of water fruit for breakfast, soup for lunch, lean meat and slad for dinner low salt diet, exercise everyday and you will be good to go!!!


----------



## glam8babe (Jan 7, 2008)

thanks for the help


----------



## mollythedolly (Jan 7, 2008)

Do you all have Evian in the UK? If so, drink that water! For some reason it really seemed to detox well. 

Also, if you need to look instantly toned (only lasts 1/2 hour or so though) do some sit-ups before you start filming. Like, 20 or 30? Be sure you come all the way up, too!


----------

